# i855



## Pyax (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all!

I have a problem with my video card i855 in fbsd 8.0
X can start normal only command: `X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro`
hald & dbus - enable, agp - enable in loader.conf

If I run X -config /root/xorg.conf.new then have a black screen and errors:

```
(EE) intel(1): No valid modes.
(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate HW cursor space
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand the problem.  You say that X works fine with the xorg.conf.new file when you use the -retro option, but you only get a black screen if you don't use the -retro option.  This is perfectly normal.

What happens if you move the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and simply try 'startx'?

Adam


----------

